# friends near Cernache do Bonjardim



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I've moved to Almegue, a small village near Cernache. I would like to meet other expats who live in the area. My house overlooks the River Zezere and is a great location for camping, fishing, hill walking. I have recently moved from Botswana and hope to set up a little camp site with Yurts and fishing boats, mountain bikes etc.
Tony Charlton


----------

